# Leak around pipe - slate pitch roof



## Syvid (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi, 
So unsurprisingly we have a leak coming from this pipe. What would be the best way to fix this? Break the mortar and check if there is a weathering slate? If not can a weathering slate be fitted against the wall like that?
Thanks


----------



## VictorC496 (Nov 15, 2021)

Slate roof repair is a realistic option for isolated issues and roofs that have a reasonable amount of useful life left. When 20% or more of the slates of a roof or roof slope are broken, fractured, missing, or sliding out of place, replacing the roof is usually less expensive than making individual repairs. This is especially true of older roofs that are nearing the end of their useful lives because even the most skilled slater will almost certainly damage additional slates while trying repairs. Where roof failure is caused by corroded nails or flashings, salvaging at least some slates for use in repairs should be possible. I think here you can fit weathering slate against the wall to be a good option.


----------

